# fuel line to furnace



## bethany14 (Nov 20, 2006)

I was doing some cleaning in the basement and noticed something about the line coming into my furnace...it's wrapped in duct tape in 2 places  
Should I be worried about this?  Should I replace the line?  It looks like a copper line to me, all wavy and wonky.


----------



## Hube (Nov 20, 2006)

what is this "line" to??...is this a Gas, or Oil, or an Electric furnace.?
My crystal ball is not working) today.


----------



## bethany14 (Nov 20, 2006)

Oil, the tank is just outside the basement and the line runs in to a filter, then to the furnace.  The 2 duct taped sections are within 2ft of the filter...


----------



## Hube (Nov 20, 2006)

if there is no present apparent leaking of oil in and around this duct taped area, then it is hard to say without removing the tape why it was ever put on in the first place, unless of course it was to stop any pin hole leaks.(corroded copper tubing) 
The one thing about furnace oil is IF there is a very small leak it will show up in and around this taped area.
the old saying of ..."if it 's not broke, don't fix it, applies here.
I do not know how handy you are, but, if it was me , I would have the necessary repair parts (flare coupling, copper tubing,) and tools(flaring tool, tube cutter,) on hand, just in case.
I would first shut off the POWER to the furnace,then close the oil VALVE at the tank. I then would remove the tape and inspect the line to see if it really does need replacing.Hopefully, there is no leakage and why the tape was ever put on we will never know.
But if it does leak,I would cut it back a  foot or so from the leak and remove this section right back to the filter.(make sure you have an empty container to catch any oil) Using  a new coupling and existing filter connecter, I would flare and re-install this new section. Open oil valve,  check for leaks, then turn the power to the furnace back on.


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 20, 2006)

Hello Bethany:
I would not touch the tape! Some folks put tape or clothes pins or paper clips or several other things to keep their oil line from having "vapor lock" which is air in the line blocking the free flow of oil to the burner. I know, it sounds dumb, stupid and impossible since the oil tank is the high point and the oil flows in by gravity but Old men's tales are much more sacred (in their opinion) than Old wives tales.
If the tape were there to patch a leak there would be oil seeping out the downhill side of the tape; if you don't see any seepage, just let the Old F...s have thier little say and forget it.
Glenn


----------



## bethany14 (Nov 21, 2006)

Roger that  
Like Hube said, 





> if it 's not broke, don't fix it


I just wondered what it was about, and as long as I know it's a safe fix I'm cool with it.  You never know with some of the fixes we've found around this old girl


----------

